# Core 2 duo E6420 @ 3.4ghz



## JasonJohnston09

Currently running Core 2 duo E6420 @ 3.4ghz at 38C. Unfortunately I'm getting BSOD. Any ideas on what to tweak to keep the clock speed without bsod?


----------



## wolfeking

Have you adjusted the voltage? 
If not, Bump the volts by the smallest amount your board will allow, then test the machine for stability with a benchmarking program.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Going to try adjusting the voltage when I get home. I'll post updates asap.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

I adjusted the voltages last night. Went to 3.6ghz steady


----------



## wolfeking

How are you determining stability? The stability should be tested with a benchmark program that is CPU intensive. I think burntest is one, IIRC. 
Just because it doesn't BSOD now doesn't mean that it is completely stable.


----------

